# Loog Guitars



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I came across these little guitars in a magazine the other day: Loog Guitars Canada | The Best Guitars for Children

Have any of you seen them or purchased one? Any thoughts or first hand experience?

I have a 7 yr old and an 8 yr old that keep wanting to play my guitars. I thought this might be a cheap little investment and we could have fun putting it together and learning how to play some basic chord progressions.

Here is a couple pictures if you don't want to follow the link above:


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

It's 3 strings. 

If your kids wants to play guitars, do you set them up with a ukulele? Do you set them up with a merlin? 

No, you set them up with a guitar and proper teaching. 

My 8yr old son is using a dinky minion from Jackson. It's a 3/4 sized guitar. Sell for under 200. He really really likes it. 
My 10yr old daughter uses full size guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They all have their place. It's all about early small successes. My kids love their MERLIN. Also the guitars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> No, you set them up with a guitar and proper teaching.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

sambonee said:


> They all have their place. It's all about early small successes. My kids love their MERLIN. Also the guitars.


Thats what I was thinking. My daughter is the 8 year old and she is really small for her age and has tiny hands. She has friends her age that I could see playing a 3/4 guitar but not her comfortably.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Generally, for 8 years and younger I recommend a baritone ukulele as it's tuned like guitar without the 5th and 6th strings, is easy to hold, sounds decent, makes chords way easier, and the student can start to read on it without confusing them when they switch to guitar. For 8 years and older I suggest trying a half or 3/4 guitar, and if the steel strings are still too hard for them, trying a nylon strung instrument. There may be some overlap in the age and ability criteria.

This doesn't mean that there isn't any value in starting on some other option, just what I suggest if the ultimate objective is to play guitar. If the OP's option creates fun and interest, that's success with little kids.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Generally, for 8 years and younger I recommend a baritone ukulele as it's tuned like guitar without the 5th and 6th strings, is easy to hold, sounds decent, makes chords way easier, and the student can start to read on it without confusing them when they switch to guitar. For 8 years and older I suggest trying a half or 3/4 guitar, and if the steel strings are still too hard for them, trying a nylon strung instrument. There may be some overlap in the age and ability criteria.
> 
> This doesn't mean that there isn't any value in starting on some other option, just what I suggest if the ultimate objective is to play guitar. If the OP's option creates fun and interest, that's success with little kids.


 If I recall recall correctly, you've been teaching for a long time. How many years have you been teaching for? That's very good advice


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sambonee said:


> If I recall recall correctly, you've been teaching for a long time. How many years have you been teaching for? That's very good advice


Thanks. Though I opened my business full time in 1999, I taught on and off in the late '70s, and occasionally for friends in the intervening years. Best job I ever had.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Generally, for 8 years and younger I recommend a baritone ukulele as it's tuned like guitar without the 5th and 6th strings, is easy to hold, sounds decent, makes chords way easier, and the student can start to read on it without confusing them when they switch to guitar. For 8 years and older I suggest trying a half or 3/4 guitar, and if the steel strings are still too hard for them, trying a nylon strung instrument. There may be some overlap in the age and ability criteria.
> 
> This doesn't mean that there isn't any value in starting on some other option, just what I suggest if the ultimate objective is to play guitar. If the OP's option creates fun and interest, that's success with little kids.


Thanks for the info Mooh. The whole idea is for them to have fun and potentially gain real interest as well. The kids enjoy the thought of actually building the guitar as they have seen me tear mine apart and build it back up. Also, if I recall hearing correctly, the Loog is tuned to the top 3 strings of a 6 string guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Loog things look like they could be fun--especially as a project with the kids--and getting to decorate it would be fun for many kids--and a bonding thing.

I wouldn't mind trying one just for fun


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jamdog said:


> It's 3 strings.
> 
> If your kids wants to play guitars, do you set them up with a ukulele? Do you set them up with a merlin?
> 
> ...


I agree. Loog is just marketing. I don't think their guitars are a good idea unless it is meant for only a toy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to resurrect this as I just bought my grandson one of this. He's just 8. I've given him a Squier Mini Jazzmaster with a mini Katana Mini and a Ludwig Jr Drum Set. They also have keys at home. But both my daughter and husband don't play music. She's been looking for a guitar teacher for him but so far that has not happened. 
Lately, my daughter told me, my grandson wants a uke as he saw a couple at my house and got excited about it. And she also said that right now all he wants is be able to strum.
So I looked more into these Loog guitars as they are made for kids. First they've been around a few years now so I guess in some ways there's some merit to these guitars. 
So I found out, that these guitars are pretty much half a guitar in the sense that the strings are tuned to G,B,E . Which I thought would be easier to transition to a guitar instead of the ukelele which is tuned to G,C,E,A. They also have videos that teaches kids simple songs using it.
It arrived in my house a couple of days ago so I had to check it out. I got the acoustic for him. Here are the things I noticed. The neck is designed for kids, it smaller than a uke neck. It is well made. It plays and sound well. 
The next level up, is like a regular guitar with 6 strings. BTW their electrics comes with an amp and speaker in the guitar. 
Anyone else have any experience with these guitars?


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have the acoustic 3 string for my daughter. She's 4 years old and has no interest in it but she loves strumming my full size guitars. I bring it out every couple of months to see if she's developed any interest in playing it but nothing yet.

I agree with Chito... The guitar is fairly well made with a tiny neck. The app that comes with it has a tuner, several songs to play along with and lessons. The g b e tuning should translate well to eventually switching to a 6 string.


----------



## MadCarrot (10 mo ago)

My kid started playing guitar when shes 7 I bought her a Yamaha JR1 (3/4) and changed string to 10-47 for proper lessons. I think 7 is fine to start playing a 6 string guitar. Shes 9 now and just got her full size guitar. I think squier, ibanez and jackson also have very good 3/4 electric guitars which are easier on hand and look cooler.. 








Yamaha - JR1 - Compact Acoutic Guitar


Yamaha - JR1 - Compact Acoutic Guitar




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

MadCarrot said:


> My kid started playing guitar when shes 7 I bought her a Yamaha JR1 (3/4) and changed string to 10-47 for proper lessons. I think 7 is fine to start playing a 6 string guitar. Shes 9 now and just got her full size guitar. I think squier, ibanez and jackson also have very good 3/4 electric guitars which are easier on hand and look cooler..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already has a 6 string. But still wanted a uke. LOL I figured this is better than the uke. Here he is with the jazzmaster last April. I worked on that jazzmaster as I used to use it in my office as it's handy around. Worked on the frets as well as done all the setup required.


----------

